# Adblock tit-for-tat escalation



## mjr (24 Nov 2017)

I'm sure we discussed there being a rather ugly big message shown complaining that this site was being adblocked (it wasn't - I just don't allow sites to run javascript much) but I haven't seen the message for a while and can't find that thread now, so I hope you don't mind me starting a new one, partly so that visitors getting the latest message can find out a bit more about it.

I've been told that visiting this site with AdBlock Plus now results in a pop-up saying "This site has been known to show targeted messages to AdBlock Plus users. Do you want AdBlock Plus to hide targeted messages?"

I suggest stopping the targetted messages (maybe use untargetted ones or simply find less icky ad methods that don't motivate people to report the site to ABP) and requesting removal from the warning list, but it's up to you, as ever.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> I've been told that visiting this site with AdBlock Plus now results in a *pop-up* saying "This site has been known to show targeted messages to AdBlock Plus users. Do you want AdBlock Plus to hide targeted messages?"


It doesn't.


----------



## mjr (24 Nov 2017)

I asked. I got this. Your move. Maybe the sender is a liar who's become a very quick/skilled picture editor but I've no reason to think so.


----------



## Spinney (24 Nov 2017)

Why isn't the sender reporting it?


----------



## jefmcg (24 Nov 2017)

Its not a popup, and it's got an x. Seems fine to me.


----------



## mjr (24 Nov 2017)

Spinney said:


> Why isn't the sender reporting it?


I think it's because I suggested CC to them a while ago so I'm now doubly-responsible because it's not only the internet (my day job) but also a site I suggested!



jefmcg said:


> Its not a popup, and it's got an x. Seems fine to me.


I think you're talking about the targetted message (which isn't a pop-up), while I'm talking about AdBlock Plus's reply (which seems to be).


----------



## jefmcg (24 Nov 2017)

I don't see that in safari or chrome on the mac.

Aside, chrome has changed where in preferences you clear cookies


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (24 Nov 2017)

I've not seen it here but saw it on another site while using Chrome. Another stage in the war.


----------



## Mugshot (24 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> the internet (my day job)


I don't know how you find the time to post, congrats on all the cool content though, mind, you may want to reconsider some of it.


----------



## mjr (24 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I don't see that in safari or chrome on the mac.
> 
> Aside, chrome has changed where in preferences you clear cookies


Drat. I assumed it would be across all the browsers using ABP. I think they're using Firefox and have just upgraded to Quantum but I'll ask them to take it up here rather than doing more IT support work as piggy-in-the-middle 



Mugshot said:


> I don't know how you find the time to post, congrats on all the cool content though, mind, you may want to reconsider some of it.


I'm just one part of an incredible team. They're super-strong just now. It's another perfect win for us and having four there to help me in the last three kilometres showed how good and strong we are as a team. It's a great lead out and all the guys worked perfectly. We've had to work really hard but to be able to get there and win, we're incredibly happy.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Nov 2017)

Is it something to do with this site being 'Ad-Free' for members but has adverts for non-members/visitors who access it in 'read only' form and don't sign up/log in?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Nov 2017)

I get as @jefmcg posted in post 5 if I am not logged in and using Firefox.


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Its not a popup, and it's got an x. Seems fine to me.
> View attachment 384440



Thats what I see before I log in


----------



## mjr (24 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5054127, member: 9609"]Quantum doesnt allow noScript.[/QUOTE]
It does now. https://noscript.net/getit and you need version 10.


----------



## mjr (24 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Is it something to do with this site being 'Ad-Free' for members but has adverts for non-members/visitors who access it in 'read only' form and don't sign up/log in?


Sort of - it's because the site whinges if its javascript-based adverts get blocked (and there are arguably good reasons to block javascript ads because they've been use to transmit malware in the past) - but I think even logged-in users will see the ABP retaliation pop-up because the site has been warn-listed - that's only if you use Ad Block Plus, but a lot of people do (I don't - I use noscript, as discussed in previous threads).


----------

